

Add iPhone Settings Shortcuts To Your Home Screen - sidwyn
http://brdrck.me/settings/

======
jrnkntl
Site is hammered as far as I can see, you can check what you're missing out on
at [http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/11/21/check-out-these-
beau...](http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/11/21/check-out-these-beautiful-
settings-panel-shortcuts/)

~~~
username3
<http://quickprefs.com/> is mentioned in the comments as a snappier
alternative.

------
fasteddie31003
How is he doing this? I've never seen anything like this before.

~~~
sidwyn
He's basically using URI shortcuts, check this out:
[http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/11/11/how-to-create-
custom...](http://www.idownloadblog.com/2011/11/11/how-to-create-custom-
shortcuts-to-wifi-settings-airplane-mode-and-more-no-jailbreak-required/)

------
suhastech
Doesn't work on the iPad ....4.3.3

Or am I doing it wrong?

~~~
davidcann
Settings links were unofficially added in iOS 5.

------
uast23
Oh, finally!

I recently saw that android phones have shortcuts for important/frequently-
used settings e.g. wifi, hotspot. at the top of notification screen, so you
can just drag the screen down and quickly make the changes. In iPhone if you
have to switch on or off your cellular data, you have to go through 3-4
screens.

edit: ok, it has limited but important set of shortcuts which does not include
cellular data

~~~
drivebyacct2
Only some Android phones have that (it's part of the Touchwiz skin), or it is
a feature available in CM7. I'm on an ICS rom right now and I miss the
notification shade toggles.

Fortunately we still have first rate widgets, so I can have the Power Control
widget, or single option toggles as widgets on my homescreen.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Even without CM7 or Touchwiz, you can still already create shortcuts on your
home screens to specific pages in the Android Settings application. When you
long press on the home screen, select Shortcut from the Add list, and then
Settings, and it will give you a nice long list of every screen in the
Settings app to choose from.

My personal favorite is a link to the Battery Use screen, which allows me to
quickly see what apps may have drained my battery the most.

------
xutopia
How is that any faster or better than what comes built in? I feel like I'm
missing something.

~~~
sidwyn
Sometimes I tap Settings and I forget what I was looking for while Settings
was loading up. When I tap this from the home screen, I know it'll definitely
load up what I want.

------
mtw
Cool idea, but I tried hotspot icon and it didn't work. Do more tests with
different devices

~~~
sidwyn
Hotspot works for me. Just tested

------
seaotter002
It'd be great if the non-mobile site still had, at very least, the donate
link. I've been wanting quick shortcuts to individual settings for a while,
I'd love to donate a few bucks from the comfort of my desktop-logged in Paypal
account.

------
tomlin
A QR code with the URL would be a perfect addition.

------
sidwyn
Visit the site on your iOS device to install.

